# TV Calibration Disc



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Gonna ask here before I go ahead and buy one but has anyone got a HD Calibration Disc they'd be happy to lend? I'm happy to cover postage of course but I'd rather ask before I spend £30 on a disc I've probably use 3 times. 

Cheers

Matty


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

There is an iPhone app called THX Tuneup. You have to connect your iPhone to the TV or AVR with a HDMI cable or AirPlay. Worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

C-Max said:


> There is an iPhone app called THX Tuneup. You have to connect your iPhone to the TV or AVR with a HDMI cable or AirPlay. Worth a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great shout, never knew about that. 🏻 thanks pal!


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

AVS HD 709 - I used this one if I remember correctly. It's free. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Cons91 said:


> AVS HD 709 - I used this one if I remember correctly. It's free.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Beat me to it, thats the one i used :thumb: - http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

madstaff said:


> Beat me to it, thats the one i used :thumb: - http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html


Does it need to be burned to disc? Bluray or DVD? I don't have a re-writer  If I can find someone to burn it off that would be ideal though because that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I got a blu ray disk by spears and munsill, about a tenna from memory...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

On this link that madstaff gave you, you can download MP4 (.exe), open/extract it and copy the calibration videos to your USB stick and simply play the videos back. No Bluray nor DVD player needed


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> I got a blu ray disk by spears and munsill, about a tenna from memory...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Really?! I looked at that, nearly £30 now!!!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bloody he'll!!
If I didn't have that I'd go down the app route as mentioned,THX discs have a calibration tool attached aswell.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

